# Dock glitch in VaiSpy.



## Stitch (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm guessing what is happening here is it is tracking my mouse as I travel over the area the dock would occupy when there are no 'replies'. But it also reacts when I scroll over the dock. 

Really doesn't bother me much, I just thought I'd let you know in case you wanted a bit of idle fun to work on.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2007)

If you don't stop reporting problems caused by your lack of CPU power, sucktastic browser and 2800 baud internet connection, I'm going to ban you.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 13, 2007)




----------

